# انشاء نظام ادارة جودة



## esraa99 (30 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اشكر كافة الأعضاء في المنتدى وفي الأخص زوار قسم الهندسة الصناعية,انا اعمل على انشاء نظام ادارة جودة في دائرة تعمل في مجال التصميم واود افادتي في أمثلة على نظام ادارة جودة تم تطبيق بند التصميم ولم يتم استثناءه ,ولكم جزيل الشكر على التعاون


----------



## محمد فوزى (31 يوليو 2006)

اختى الكريمه: اليك متطلبات المواصفة الخاصة بالتصميم 


DESIGN AND DEVELOPMENT 


7.3.1 Design and Development Planning 

Plan design and development activities, define organizational and technical interfaces, and assign responsibilities and authorities. (Page 76) 
7.3.2 Design and Development Inputs

Determine, document and review design input requirements. (Page 78) 
7.3.3 Design and Development Outputs

Ensure that design outputs are in a form that enables verification against input requirements, and include all information necessary for product realization and verification. (Page 80) 

Review and approve design outputs before release. . (Page 82) 
7.3.4 Design and Development Review

At suitable design stages, plan and conduct design reviews. (Page 83) 
7.3.5 Design and Development Verification

Verify designs to ensure that design outputs meet the design input requirements. (Page 84) 
7.3.6 Design and Development Validation

Validate designs to ensure that resulting product is capable of meeting requirements for specified application or intended use. (Page 86) 
7.3.7 Control of Design and Development Changes

Identify and document design changes and review, verify, and validate changes before implementation. (Page 87


----------

